# ILLUSTRIOUS CAR CLUB PICNIC !



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

THEE ''OG STYLISTICS CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

USO LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

*TTMFT FOR ILLUSTRIOUS CAR CLUB PICNIC!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

YOU KNOW US ISLANDERS WILL BE THERE, ISLANDERS CAR CLUB AND ILLUSTRIOUS CAR CLUB TTMFT, AND YOU BEST BELIEVE THIS :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

WILL BE THERE


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:wave: ourstyle los angeles will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 AUG, 27 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO. 









[/quote]


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elsmiley (May 26, 2010)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

KINGS OF KINGS WILL BE THERE :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

EVIL SIDE C.C. WILL BE THERE


----------



## choco74 (Jan 16, 2009)

will be there hell yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Aug 23 2010, 12:02 AM~18380665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


to the top


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

q pasa rasa mr beto


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Aug 23 2010, 12:02 AM~18380665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Aug 23 2010, 12:02 AM~18380665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*ALL RIDERS WELCOME, SEE EVERYONE NEXT WEEK!!!!*


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

THE COUNCIL C.C WILL B THERE.


----------



## mannylak94 (Oct 16, 2007)

THE BLACK MAMBA WILL B THERE..


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 10 2010, 11:33 PM~18539081
> *ALL RIDERS WELCOME, SEE EVERYONE NEXT WEEK!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: NOW THATS HOW YOU THANK EVERYONE :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

T T T


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: 
TTT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 14 2010, 07:48 AM~18563208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


~TTT~


----------



## cha cho (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 SEPT 24 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO. 
[/quote]


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*!!!THIS SUNDAY!!!*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 16 2010, 12:47 PM~18583641
> *!!!THIS SUNDAY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 16 2010, 07:48 PM~18585680
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:0 some bad ass whips bro!  sick ass video for sure!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 14 2010, 09:48 AM~18563208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*TTT FOR ILLUSTRIOUS C.C. PICNIC!!!! WHATS GOING DOWN JESSE :biggrin:*


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 16 2010, 10:47 AM~18583641
> *
> CURLY, ARE U SAYING SHE'S GONNA BE THERE THIS SUNDAY?..... :wow: :worship:  :boink: :run: :boink: :naughty:*


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 16 2010, 03:48 PM~18585680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

DEVOTIONS WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*
YOU NEVER KNOW!!!*</span>


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 16 2010, 08:07 PM~18587157
> *TTT FOR ILLUSTRIOUS C.C. PICNIC!!!! WHATS GOING DOWN JESSE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW YOUR BROTHER MAKING ME WORK HARD(NO ****) LOL


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 17 2010, 03:50 PM~18592358
> *YOU KNOW YOUR BROTHER MAKING ME WORK HARD(NO ****) LOL
> *


*ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE! LET EM WORK YOU HARD(NO ****'S) BUT IF LIL BRO STARTS SLACKING OF THREATEN TO GIVE HIM A HAIR CUT LIKE MINE :naughty: *


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 17 2010, 02:03 PM~18592460
> *ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE! LET EM WORK YOU HARD(NO ****'S) BUT IF LIL BRO STARTS SLACKING OF THREATEN TO GIVE HIM A HAIR CUT LIKE MINE  :naughty:
> *


SHIT WE STILL TRYIN TO GET HIM TO DRINK A BEER! :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

my gir; can she come to the picnic;;;;lol


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 17 2010, 03:41 PM~18593128
> *my  gir; can she come to the picnic;;;;lol
> 
> 
> ...


NAW YOU CAN KEEP THAT ONE AT HOME! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

WHAT'S THE WORD ON BBQ, KAN WE TAKE CHARKOAL GRILL'S???


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

<img src=\'http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt151/elco1985/beautifulsiste.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
now who cookinh?? need to hire a chef;;get with big AL


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 17 2010, 05:36 PM~18593764
> *<img src=\'http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt151/elco1985/beautifulsiste.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> now  who cookinh?? need to hire a chef;;get with big AL
> *


NOOOOOOOOOO THANKS!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Sep 17 2010, 05:18 PM~18593684
> *WHAT'S THE WORD ON BBQ, KAN WE TAKE CHARKOAL GRILL'S???
> *


NO CHARCOAL GRILLS!


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rapmaster_90201_@Sep 17 2010, 12:50 PM~18591552
> *DEVOTIONS WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

*1 MORE DAY!*


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 17 2010, 04:25 PM~18592637
> *SHIT WE STILL TRYIN TO GET HIM TO DRINK A BEER! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 16 2010, 11:47 AM~18583641
> *!!!THIS SUNDAY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT.....


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*SUNDAY!!! FREE FOOD!!!! ... I KNOW YOU HUNGRY!!!*


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

sounds good will swing by


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 19 2010, 08:22 AM~18603013
> *SUNDAY!!! FREE FOOD!!!! ... I KNOW YOU HUNGRY!!!
> *


WOW WHAT A TURN OUT THERE WERE A SHIT LOAD OF RIDES OUT THERE WE HAD A BLAST AND THANKS FOR THE FOOD :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

good lookin out ILLUSTRIOUS !!! :thumbsup: 
the place to be on a sunday afternoon.
thanks for the picnic. 
from DELINQUENTZ C.C.


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

GREAT FOOD CLEAN ASS RIDES THANKS FOR A EVERYTHING ILLUSTRIOUS C.C. FROM THE EVIL SIDE FAM.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

WOW!!! What a great picnic!!! Thanks Illustrious for a great time!!!


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

A BIG THANK YOU TO ILLUSTRIOUS CC FOR THE GOOD FOOD , GOOD HOSPITALITY, MILLENIUM HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

THANX TO THE HOMIES FROM ILLUSTRIOUS :thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

THANKS Illustrious c.c. the food was the bomb :thumbsup: we had a good time :thumbsup: LA GENTE C.C.


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

KINGS OF KINGS CAR CLUB had a good time. Got there late, but it was still cracking. Thanks for the invite.


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanx ILLUSTRIOUS CC. It was a bad ass picnic :thumbsup: DEVOTIONS CC had a great time :thumbsup: ps thanks for the help with the homie's car..


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

THE HOP!


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Sep 19 2010, 11:26 PM~18608338
> *Thanx ILLUSTRIOUS CC. It was a bad ass picnic  :thumbsup: DEVOTIONS CC had a great time :thumbsup: ps thanks for the help with the homie's car..
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

BIG PROPS TO ILLUSTRIOUS CAR CLUB FOR DOIN IT UP RIGHT TODAY IN THE CITY OF PARAMOUNT. ISLANDERS CAR CLUB HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME, WE ENJOYED HANGIN OUT WITH A LOT OF THE HOMIES FROM ALL DIFFERENT CLUBS, AND THE FOOD WAS ON HIT, THANX SAMMY FOR THE CHICKEN BROTHA, AND THANX JESSE AND LIL MAN FOR FINDING US A GOOD PARKING SPOT. UNTIL THE NEXT TIME FAMILY, MUCH LUV AND RESPECT FROM ISLANDERS CAR CLUB  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*THANKS FOR THE ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RYDERS THAT SUPPORTED OUR PICNIC TODAY! DIDN'T LEAVE TILL ALMOST 8PM AND I WAS STILL SEEING CAR DRIVING BY !!!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*ROLL CALL FOR TODAYS EVENT,

Altered Ones
All Eyes on Us
Certified Ryderz
Council
Devotions
Evil Side
Forever Clownin
King of Kings
High Times
Impressions
Islanders
Lost Angels
La Gente
Maniacos
Millenium
Our Style
Street Style
Stylistics
SouthBound
Uce
Uniques
Westbound
West Side Familia

PLUS ALL THE ONES I MISSED CAUSE WE DIDN'T HAVE PARKING FOR EVERYONE!!!! GRACIAS FOR BEHAVING AND KEEPING THE PARK CLEAN FOR NEXT TIME   *


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT for ILLUSTRIOUS CC... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 19 2010, 11:29 PM~18608693
> *ROLL CALL FOR TODAYS EVENT,
> 
> Altered Ones
> ...


*
DONT FORGET THE BIG M LA CHAPTER*


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 19 2010, 11:29 PM~18608693
> *ROLL CALL FOR TODAYS EVENT,
> 
> Altered Ones
> ...


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 20 2010, 12:29 AM~18608693
> *<span style='color:blue'>SOUTHBOUND HAD A GOOD TIME.*


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 20 2010, 12:29 AM~18608693
> *ROLL CALL FOR TODAYS EVENT,
> 
> Altered Ones
> ...


TU ''SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSAVESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
''STYLISTICS CC'' IS ALLWAYS THERE TO SUPPORT THE LOW RIDER COMMUNITY!
Y GGRASIAS POR TODO.......


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Sep 20 2010, 12:16 PM~18611952
> *THANK YOU FOR HAVING US, SOUTHBOUND HAD A GOOD TIME.
> *


 :yes: :yes: WHAT HE SAID :biggrin:


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ourstyle los angeles cc had a good time thanks illustrious cc


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 19 2010, 11:29 PM~18608693
> *ROLL CALL FOR TODAYS EVENT,
> 
> Altered Ones
> ...


We got their late, but we had a great time :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

:biggrin: NICE RIDES AND GOOD FOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

good turnout :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

Here's somethin the club bros bin working on :biggrin: 









'


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h82looooz_@Sep 25 2010, 03:46 PM~18660832
> *Here's somethin the club bros bin working on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


tight as video :thumbsup: 
tight car @ 1:46  
thnx again ILLUSTRIOUS


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

BUMP!


----------

